# Will iron help my plant or cause algae?



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

You need to dose a comprehensive fertilizer, like Seachem Flourish. Plants need more than just Iron (Fe) to grow. Also depending on how many plants (plant load) you have that uptake the nutrients will determine how much fertilizer you need to add. Here are some helpful links :icon_smil

*Read first:* http://blog.greenleafaquariums.com/2012/09/11/fertilizer-fears/

http://www.seachem.com/support/FlourishConstituents_Deficency.pdf

http://www.seachem.com/support/PlantDoseChart.pdf


----------

